# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Annual Leave Planner

## raveepoojari

dear friends,
i am newcomer to this forum...

i like to prepare anual leave planner..but i dont have any idea. if u guys have any excel annul leave planner workbook..plz send me link to download. btw i am using ms excel-2003

i  hope i will get some nice templates.

----------


## anilkumar.n

Hi,

it may help you 

Create an office annual leave planner using Excel

http://www.meadinkent.co.uk/xl-holiday-planner.htm

----------


## raveepoojari

thank u MR.Anil..but if i got some sample xls file. it will help me alot

----------


## anilkumar.n

Hi,

You can look into this file

Thanks,
Anil

----------


## geoeduthan

I m unable to understand this excel sheet.
Could you pls guide how to use it

----------


## santanuKD

> Hi,
> 
> You can look into this file
> 
> Thanks,
> Anil



Hello Anil, 

The file looks nice. It would be great if you could guide how to use the same. 

Thnaks,
Santanu

----------


## Excel_Funatic

Thanks for the help...

----------


## spootage

Regarding the spreadhseet that anilkumar.n posted, how would I edit it to have the name typed into column A appear in column F within the correct time period?

----------


## tajimavatoko

Thank you very much for the template. I have found it extremely helpful. I am a new manager and this learning how to be an effective one  :Smilie: . This template is a delightfully a blessing for me. Thank you heaps!.

----------


## innovation2020

Hi.. i need annual leave planner... i think the excel shared is helpful... but not able to understand. can someone help me on this

----------


## arlu1201

Innovation2020,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Anil,

I can't get your example to work.

Is the attached a suitable alternative?

Regards

Russell

----------


## Yusmoosa

Hi Anil

Thank you for the excel sheet. Please guide me me on how to use it.

Thanks
Yusuf

----------


## arlu1201

Yusmoosa,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Arlette

Why don't you read the posts correctly.  Yusmoosa has asked Anil who posted what could have been the solution here, how to use it.  How is that posting another question?

The fact that there has been no response to mine and similar questions to Anil's first response some years ago should indicate to Yusmoosa that Anil no longer seems interested.

----------


## samuella

> Anil,
> 
> I can't get your example to work.
> 
> Is the attached a suitable alternative?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Russell



Hi Russell,

Thanks for the spreadsheet sample. Such an EXCELLENT PIECE OF WORK. Just a quick question: 

What does the grey areas represent. Initially thought it was for weekends but does not seem so. Can you please advise? Thanks

----------


## Russell Dawson

Hi there,

The grey areas are for the weekends, can't remember what year I did this, but your first thought was correct.  Out of date now clearly but you can clear them by colour filling the whole active area.

I hope it of use to you.

Regards

Russell

----------


## samuella

Many thanks Russ! Really appreciate.....(Just the kind of spreadsheet i was after)......

----------


## Mazarelli

Hi Russell, 

I am new to this forum. First time in fact. So Hi everyone, I am hoping you will be able to help

I was reviewing your annual leave planner and it is perfect for what I need. I wondered if the names could be amended?

or does this affect the links you have directing you to the relevant individual pages?

Thank you

Mazarelli

----------


## Bakuya

Hi. I am currently developing a leave planner for our team. I am struggling doing it in formula.

Please help.

Thanks.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Welcome to the forum both of you. 

Bakuya -What specifically is the  problem?  It may be best if you create your own thread as it is not correct to start a new question within an existing thread.  However if your question is regarding the solution I provided then I can help of course.

Mazarelli, Yes you can change the names in both the list on page one and then the tabs.  Remember though that the hyperlinks are already set.  So the top one selects the first tab and so on.

Cheers

Russell

----------


## Bakuya

Thanks Russell for your prompt reply. I was tasked to create a leave calendar for our team - including all kinds of leave and training sched. I tried to follow the one from your website but I could not make it. Please help.

----------


## Russell Dawson

It depends upon how you see it working.  Do you need to have all staff and the whole year on the same page?  How many staff?  Is it a yearly planner you have in mind?  Is it necessary to ensure training is on different days or do some attend the same course on same days?  Could it be monthly like on mine - it can easily be adapted.  If you've already made a start then let me see it or give me full details on what you are looking for.

----------


## Bakuya

For 12 staff. Yes it is a yearly planner. When it comes to training, its better to ensure that they are on different days. I am trying to incorporate Training, Annual Leave, Sick Leave, RDO, Weekends and Public Holidays as my ledger. Is that possible?

----------


## Russell Dawson

Everything is possible. How would you describe your skill level in Excel?

----------


## Russell Dawson

Would you be looking for mornings and afternoons to be shown separately?

----------


## Bakuya

I am not that good when it comes to formulas but when its presented to me I can easily adapt it. If its possible to identify the morning and afternoon that will be great.

----------


## Russell Dawson

See what you think about the attached.  It mainly uses conditional formatting to graphically show the state of play.  It's difficult to fit a whole year to a page but this way should work fine.

I would have greyed out weekends normally but I've included it as you describe.

Cheers

----------


## Bakuya

Thanks for that. That is exactly what I have done. Is there any chance that when I entered date it automatically highlights the date if it is annual leave, training, etc. like the file in your forum. The 12 staff will have all the access to the file so I want them just to put the date and automatically highlights the date.

----------


## Russell Dawson

Beyond my capabilities I'm afraid.  Anyway, its probably quicker to scroll to the date to see if it is occupied.

----------


## Bakuya

Thanks for the help. Will try to explore the SUMPRODUCT formula. Thanks again.

----------


## Kalmeenow

> Hi,
> 
> You can look into this file
> 
> Thanks,
> Anil




Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, very nice & great forum
First I would like to thank Mr. anilkumar.n for his share.
thanks for the sheet anilkumar.n it helps me a lot,
I have a question:

what if a employee take leave from 25 Dec, 2013 to 1 Jan, 2014?

- Kalemeenow

----------


## cassien

> Anil,
> 
> I can't get your example to work.
> 
> Is the attached a suitable alternative?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Russell



Hi Russell, 

Im really not sure how to change the calculation here. I would like it to calculate 1 whole day per entry as opposed to half?

----------


## cassien

Hi Russel, 

Im not sure I was actually very clear. I am using this planner that you have kindly added, but the calculation for me isnt right. Each day (Holiday) is calculated as a half day as opposed to a full day. I have no idea how to change this to a full day? Can anyone help???

----------


## arlu1201

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## neethurajesh

> thank u MR.Anil..but if i got some sample xls file. it will help me alot



can u help me how to use

----------


## lauphyon

I am new in this Forum and not good in excel. 

What is the meaning of $? I see that very oftan.

Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_kGlR_xkQA

This is a good file which i want to do it.

----------


## Fotis1991

This is a 5 years old thread! Pls start your own thread!

----------

